# Show me those palominos, please!



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

This is Ed, I don't own him, I just ride him in my jumping lessons, I thought I share since he's a palomino.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice!! How about some pics of his face please?


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Sure! These aren't the best, but there the only ones I got.








Ignore me please.
















Again ignore me.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous!! Love the silly face pic!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I have tons more pics of my boy but my computer is running ridiculously slow so ill try later...


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's my boy! 17 year old QH


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

All these pally's are beautiful. I will put a picture of mine up once he has finished losing his winter coat. He looks funny at the moment being half fuzzy pale yellow and half smooth orange/gold kind of colour.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

amp your boy is gorgeous!! I love a dark pally too! :smile:


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Our old horse tandara


----------



## Kiviknon (Jul 26, 2010)

This is Ella. Not mine but she was one of my favorites to ride. Her trot still makes my back spasm though


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Kiviknon (Jul 26, 2010)

randomrider92 said:


>


I think someone might be an escape artist...


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

HorseLovinLady said:


> amp your boy is gorgeous!! I love a dark pally too! :smile:


Thanks, I love how dark he is too! His winter coat the past 3 years I've had him turns to a light tan, almost Teddy bear, color though


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Kiviknon said:


> I think someone might be an escape artist...


How so?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

randomrider92, I think she means that your horse will disappear... Haha


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Palomino is my favorite horsey color, show me your pally please. Can either be solid or colored and any breed. Here's mine Cheyenne 3 year old filly and her half sister 4 month old Tequila. They're both paint/qh fillies of course.
> 
> Cheyenne. Right side.
> 
> ...


Love your fillies


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

amp23 said:


> Here's my boy! 17 year old QH


He's so lush!


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

amp23 said:


> randomrider92, I think she means that your horse will disappear... Haha


I'm so confused XD


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

randomrider92 said:


> I'm so confused XD


There's a running joke around here that if someone see's a horse they like, they joke about stealing the horse or the horse suddenly disappearing from it's home. It's a compliment to the horse owner.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

haha she will steal your horse!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

thank you for explaining tempest. haha. but thanks randomrider, i love my boy!


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

tempest said:


> There's a running joke around here that if someone see's a horse they like, they joke about stealing the horse or the horse suddenly disappearing. It's a major compliment.


Oh! I get it now! haha that's amusing.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

randomrider92 said:


> Love your fillies


 Thanks!!, they're good girls. Your pally is gorgeous too!


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

here's our boy, Cody. 16.2 hh Quarter horse and 19 years old. He's a big baby but we love him!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

the first one is Charlie as a two year old
the next one is him as a 3 yr old
and the third one is him at 6 weeks


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Heres my boy(;


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Gorgeous horses everyone!!! :smile:


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok here is my boy Sammy. 

Him last summer.








Him now in between his winter and summer coat.








I'll put another picture up when he has his full summer coat. He looks like he is coming out more of an orange colour than the yellow gold last summer.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is my boy. He is 19 this year.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Sub.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

*Sahara*

Yeah a palomino thread! I love looking at the different shades and getting to show off my girl! The second one is what she thought of getting her photo taken. Lol


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's my riding instructor/friend's 11 year old, 17hh QH gelding, Sunny.

Sunny by Shutter Equus, on Flickr


Sunny4 by Shutter Equus, on Flickr


Sunny saying hi by Shutter Equus, on Flickr


Sunny by Shutter Equus, on Flickr


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's a few of our pally's!


----------



## Bars (May 31, 2011)

This is my boy, He is 2yrs and my baby


This pic is from his first show, we went to it purely for experience









This is him only 3 weeks later (yes he had a boo boo in the paddock hence the lovely blue wrap)


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Bars said:


> This is my boy, He is 2yrs and my baby
> 
> 
> This pic is from his first show, we went to it purely for experience
> ...


Oh babies and their boo boos XD


----------



## Tatiana Jade (Jan 10, 2012)

My QH Luna


----------



## Sarahwind05 (Oct 3, 2012)

LOVE all of your horses everybody! I also love palomino's especially palomino paints. Great pictures!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Sarahwind05 I agree, I love any pally but a pally paint is the best! Here's some updated pics of the girls. Since I first posted pics of Tequila she's gotten so much bigger and is just shy of 16 months old. First is big sister Cheyenne then Tequila.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

One of my favorite colors as well! Though I am more partial to the good ole golden palomino or a chocolate palomino 

Molly, my first horse many years ago. She is going on 26 years old and is still a lovely golden palomino Foundation Quarter Horse. 

















(Molly's sire pictured around 30 years old - I do not own him )










Hijinx, one of our Thoroughbred foals this year. I am not sure if he'll end up sooty or shed out to look like his sire but he is a palomino of some variety.
One day old:









Three months old:

















(Hijinx sire)


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice pallys new image!


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

This is one of our Broodies...


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Just walked outside and got this of Tawny rushing up to see if I have anything to eat...Great thread by the way


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

oh i can share this is jazz 13 year old Tennessee Walking Horse


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Gorgeous pally Merlot!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you, Horselovinlady  I wish I could say she was mine - she's just grazing here - belongs to a friend. She looks a bit scruffy at the moment as we are coming out of winter and it's moulting time!


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

This is Jewel, my Mum's arab cross...


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow she's beautiful Itzkayly


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful girl!! I love a pally with chrome.


----------



## Serenity616 (Oct 6, 2012)

I am overwhelmed by the beauty of all of your palominos!  I can only hope to own a palomino of my own someday. Absolutely GORGEOUS! Consider yourselves truly blessed!


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

This is Harley


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Lyric as a weanling.









As a 2 yr old.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










As a 3 yr old this summer.









A close up.









As a 3 yr old this fall.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Merlot said:


> Wow she's beautiful Itzkayly


She is.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Plainsdrifter that is a gorgeous young horse - I wonder about breaking them at 2 though - I don't start ours till they are three and are not properly riding till 4 as the horses back (spine) isn't mature until then. Why do you start so early?
(And please don't take this as criticism as your horse is clearly well looked after; merely curious)


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

This is my 8 yr old mare QH Spirit.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

My palomino filly. She will be five months old in a week.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

What a beautiful eye this little horse has


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess you can consider him pally 

Ill have to get better pictures LOL


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Here is my boy Biscuit. He is an 11 year old QH gelding. I have owned him 2 years this month and he just keeps getting better and better...it is a bonus that he is a pretty boy!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Gorgeous pallys everyone!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

i found a kinda better picture


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

This was my old mare Bella - arab/qh


----------



## Cloudlover (Oct 14, 2012)

My boy's name is Cloud and he is a Rocky Mountain and he is 10 years old  He is an amazing horse and I love him so much!!


----------

